# Dr Horrible



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

After watching Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog, and having a mad scientist area in my haunt, I decided to put the costume together.

"Howie-style" robe from a seamstress on eBay - $90.
Welding goggles from Amazon - $15
Welding gloves from Amazon - $20
Safety Boots from Amazon - $20

I walked in and around the haunt, working the crowd. Got lots of comments like, "You're really creeping me out!"

*Main costume:*









*"...and then, THE WORLD!!! Muahahaha!!"*









*The doctor will see YOU next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look great - a perfectly mad scientist


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice! I'm jealous. I've been trying to find someone to make me Howie labcoat for a couple of years. I guess I'm going to have to learn to sew and make one myself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice mad scientist look, but you look a little to clean to me.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! It's funny, a few people in the que line commented on how I looked "too clean". I replied that I was the "clean doctor", and the "dirty doctor" was inside. That seemed to add to the ick-factor.

When trying to find a local (meaning somewhere in the US) seller of Howie lab coats, I came to realize there were only 2 sellers and they were pricey. The only other seller was in the UK. I could have contracted Wifeypoo to sew it for me, but the materials would have run up to $60 or more, plus time it takes to sew. So I figured I save some time and effort by getting it tailor-made. The original design the seamstress advertised did not have the across-the-front-flap, so I special ordered it that way.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I asked the costume designer at m daughter's high school (she attends the local arts school and is a theater major) if she does consignments. Unfortunately, she said no b/c they do 5-6 shows a year. But she did say if I come to a work call she'd give me sewing lessons.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

This picture is really cool!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I really wanted to do this for my son in 2011, but he became obsessed with Phantom of the Opera and would not be dissuaded. Yours turned out really well.


----------

